
Today’s Internet Still Relies on Arpanet-Era Protocol: The Request for Comments - MindGods
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/cyberspace/todays-internet-still-relies-on-an-arpanetera-protocol-the-request-for-comments
======
inheritances
The internet was designed according to its ability to 'push' critical DoD
'notifications' and facilitate continuity of governance and command in the
event of a large-scale nuclear war where most communications links had already
been destroyed or disrupted.

